# Liquid or vapour CO2



## Martin cape (14 Jan 2013)

Hi guys,

Trying to get hold of a pub style co2 tank. But they've asked me if I need a liquid or vapour based one. Which one do I need? I'm guessing vapour.


----------



## darren636 (14 Jan 2013)

Make sure it is pure co2, some has nitrogen added. Not sure about your query though. I use pub gas, does not day anything about liquid


----------



## Martin cape (14 Jan 2013)

I've asked them if the pub drinks dispense co2 are vapour he said yea. So just be a vapour one. Guessing just there isn't as much in a cylinder as if it was compressed into a gas. 

It's from BOC pal. It's just CO2


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jan 2013)

Industrial gases are compressed and cooled until they condense into liquid. The type of regulator determines if the liquid will quickly expand and evaporate. CO2 as well as Nitrogen are also used as a liquid coolants to shrink materials, such as metallic tubing and fittings, in order to temporarily reduce their dimensions so that  they can be inserted or mated to create an "interference fit" when they warm up and expand. On those types of bottles the regulator does not allow the liquid to quickly expand.

Gaseous (vapor) systems are used to carbonate liquids and of course, to evacuate Oxygen from a target area in order to arrest flames.

Gas only systems, where the CO2 is stored as a compressed gas, are only used as inflation devices or where only small volumes are required. It's the weight of the product that counts. Liquids are more dense, therefore a greater amount of the gas can be stored in the cylinder when it is in liquid form.

When cooled further (or compressed further) the liquid becomes solid according to the chart depicted below. That product is called Dry Ice, which is much cooler than H20 Ice, and does not melt into liquid at room temperature/pressure. It simply vaporizes directly from solid making it a very tidy cooler for packages and in areas where moisture is unwanted.

The numbers shown on the left (vertical axis)is the value you can read on the first dial of your twin gauge regulator. The temperature reading on the horizontal axis is in Kelvin (K = C + 273).





Cheers,


----------



## Martin cape (14 Jan 2013)

As ever Clive. Thanks a lot. 

Takes me back to A Level Chemistry . 

I'm picking up a "vapour" cylinder tomorrow. Type that is used to dispense drinks. Only paying rental so if I have problems I can swap it. 

The bloke said there is 6kg of CO2 in the cylinder. My First thought was it must be in liquid state to amass that weight but we will see


----------



## foxfish (14 Jan 2013)

That is not going to fit under your tank?


----------



## Martin cape (14 Jan 2013)

Apparently it's BOC size VB which is max height 60cm which with reg will just fit


----------



## LancsRick (14 Jan 2013)

Any reason you've elected to rent rather than go the FE route?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2013)

LancsRick said:


> Any reason you've elected to rent rather than go the FE route?


If you have a local source it will be miles cheaper


----------



## Martin cape (14 Jan 2013)

Yea it will work out cheaper as the nearest place that refills is 40 miles away.

But, main reason is my reg doesn't seem to like FE's. it's the Easy Aqua one. I wouldn't recommend using a FE with one. It must be to do with the siphon tube that draws the liquid from the bottom. The working pressure keeps fluctuating.


----------



## darren636 (15 Jan 2013)

if I was trapped in a disaster movie, I hope ceg is on my team!


----------



## Aron_Dip (15 Jan 2013)

Martin cape said:


> Yea it will work out cheaper as the nearest place that refills is 40 miles away.
> 
> But, main reason is my reg doesn't seem to like FE's. it's the Easy Aqua one. I wouldn't recommend using a FE with one. It must be to do with the siphon tube that draws the liquid from the bottom. The working pressure keeps fluctuating.



Hi mate 
If you don't mind me asking how much was the cylinder from BOC?? I'm looking to get the Easy Aqua reg also and was going to order a new FE but I'm in two minds after reading this.

Cheers Aron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin cape (15 Jan 2013)

Hi pal. 

It's 11.38 for the gas, or refill when it's empty and £6 a month rental which isn't too bad I don't think. 

It could be my FE that's at fault but I know someone else with the same reg and FE that has the same problem. But then other people are fine.

Richard tested my reg when I sent it back on a pub style cylinder and it was fine, no fluctuations. 

Give BOC an email and they will sort you out, they will check for a local supplier too, lad called Stuart Anderson sorted me out yesterday, if you pardon the expression lol


----------

